# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Büyükleri >  Atatürk'ün Çocukluk Anısı: Çiftlikteki Hırsız

## Serdar102

ATATÜRK'ÜN ÇOCUKLUK ANISI: ÇİFTLİKTEKİ HIRSIZ 
Bir akşam yemeği sonrasında çiftlikteki odada oturulmuş ve gündelik olaylar konuşuluyordu. Hüseyin Ağa:  Yarın erkenden elma bahçesini çapalayıp, yabani otları ayıklamaya gidecektim ama çapayı bulamadım. Hanım, çapayı bir yere koymuş olmayasın? 
Hüseyin Ağanın karısı:  Efendi, çapanın alet dolabında olması lazım. İki gün önce temizlik yaparken oradaydı.  
Hüseyin Ağa:  Öyle de bugün akşamüstü baktım dolapta yoktu. Belki dedim sağa sola bırakmışlardır. Aradım, bulamadım.  
Hüseyin Ağanın çocukları, Zübeyde Hanım, Mustafa ve Makbule çapayı almadıklarını söylediler. Bunun üzerine Hüseyin Ağa:  Hanım, son günlerde çiftliğe yabancı biri geldi mi?  diye sordu. 
Karısı:  Hayır Efendi, kimse gelmedi. Hep biz bizeyiz.  
Hüseyin Ağa:  Desene çapa sır olup uçtu. 
Mustafa fikrini söylemek ihtiyacını hissetmişti:  Dayıcığım, çiftliğe hırsız girmiş olamaz mı?  
Mustafanın sorusu odada bulunanların üzerinde soğuk duş etkisi yaptı. Gözler Mustafadan yana döndü. 
Hüseyin Ağa:  Ne hırsızı?  diyebildi. 
Mustafa:  Bir hırsız gelmiştir, çiftliğe girip çapayı çalmıştır.  
Hüseyin Ağa:  İki gündür ben, yengen, annen ve çocuklar çiftliğin avlusundaydık. Ayrıca köpekler var. Onlar geceleri burada kuş uçurtmazlar. Hani dediğin olmaz diyemem ama biraz zor. Hem hırsız neden sadece çapayı alsın, öteki aletleri de alıp götürebilirdi. Bırak çapayı, aletleri, çiftlikte daha değerli pek çok eşya var. Bunlar dururken neden yalnızca çapayı aldı?  
 Dayıcığım, hırsızın ya çapa çok işine yarıyor ya da çapayı satmak kolayına geliyor. Sadece çapayı almasının nedeni vereceği zararın büyük olmasını istemediğinden, yani hırsız insaflı biri. Gündüz gelse gören olurdu. Kimse onu görmediğine göre gece geldi. Köpekler hırsızı tanıdıkları için ses çıkarmadılar. Bu da hırsızın köyden biri olduğunu gösteriyor.  
 Pes be Mustafa, senin zekâna diyecek yok doğrusu. Aslında ben de zeki sayılırım ama sen benden çok ileridesin. Ortada fol yok, yumurta yok , alt tarafı bir çapa kayboldu. Bana kalsa yarın çapayı arar dururum. Sana inanıyorum Mustafa ve yarın çapayı aramayacağım. Artık geceleri nöbet tutacağız. İlk nöbet benim. Eee, sen ne diyorsun Zübeyde, şu hırsız işine?  
 Mustafanın dediklerine katılıyorum. O, boşuna konuşmaz. Söyledikleri hep doğru çıkar. Daha on yaşında ama çok akıllı. Bambaşka bir çocuk. Darısı bütün çocukların başına.  
Hüseyin Ağa gece yarısına kadar çiftliğin avlusunda nöbet tuttu. Daha sonra nöbeti Mustafa devraldı. Mustafa avluyu en iyi görebileceği yer olan çiftlik evinin birinci kat merdiveninin orta sırasına oturdu. Alet dolabının bulunduğu kulübe yan taraftaydı. Eğer hırsız gelirse önünden geçecek ve onu rahatça görecekti. 
Aradan bir saat geçmişti ki, Mustafa karşıdaki ağaçlıktan hızlı adımlarla yürüyerek gelen bir gölgenin alet dolabının bulunduğu kulübeye girdiğini gördü. Gölge, o kadar rahat hareket ediyordu ki, hayret edersin. Sanki babanın çiftliği, gel gir hiç korkmadan, dimdik yürü, kazma, kürek, çapa eline ne gelirse al git. Mustafa köyden olan bu adamı ay ışığı altında tanımıştı. Onun mert, dürüst biri olduğunu biliyordu. Konuşmuşlukları, tanışmışlıkları vardı. Bırak Hüseyin Ağayı, bırak çifti-çubuğu, benim küçük dostum, sen büyümüşsün küçülmüşsün ama yine büyüyorsun ve sonsuza dek büyüyeceksin diyen birinin yani bu adamın, kendisini hiçe saymasını, kendisinin de bulunduğu çiftlikten bir şeyler çalmasını onuruna yediremedi. Mustafa kızgın bir şekilde yerinden kalktı, gitti kulübenin kapısının dört-beş metre gerisinde durdu, ellerini beline dayadı, bekledi. Biraz sonra kulübeden çıkan adam kapıyı kapadı. İki adım attı, Mustafayı gördü, elindeki kürek yere düştü. Adamın gözleri yaşardı, belli ağlıyordu. Adam elinin tersiyle gözyaşlarını sildikten sonra başını sağa-sola birkaç kere salladı ve küreği yerden alarak Mustafanın yanından yürüdü, gitti. 

Mustafa o gece sabaha kadar nöbet tuttu. Aslında Mustafadan sonra nöbet sırası amcasının oğluna geliyordu ama Mustafa amcasının oğlunun yerine de nöbet tutmuştu. Çünkü O, yarın yapacağı girişimleri bir plan dahilinde belirlemek istiyordu. Adam çapayı, küreği çalmıştı ama bunun bir nedeni olmalıydı. Kimse durup dururken başkasının malını izinsiz almazdı. Bu bir suçtu fakat suçluyu suç işlemeye iten nedenler vardı. Nedenlerin sebepleri vardı. 
Mustafa ertesi gün öğle vakitleri adamın evine gitti. Kapıyı dokuz yaşındaki Ahmet açtı. 
Mustafa:  Vay Ahmet, canım kardeşim. Nasılsın, iyi misin? Ben geldim.  
Ahmet:  Hoş geldin, Mustafa abi. Sağ ol, iyiyim. 
Mustafa:  Ayşe nerede? Neden buraya gelmiyor? 
Ahmet:  Mustafa abi, Ayşe annemin yanında. Annem bir haftadır hasta. Babam annem ölmesin diye dün kasabaya yürüyerek gitti. Birisi çapa vermiş ödünç diye, onu rehin bırakıp ilaç almış. İlacı anneme içirdik. Bu sabah babam yine kasabaya gitti. Elindeki küreği rehin bırakıp ilaç alacakmış. Daha sonra babam çapayla küreği parasını ödeyip geri alacak ve sahibine teslim edecekmiş. Babamın getireceği ilaç annemi iyileştirecekmiş. Sence annem iyileşir mi Mustafa abi?  

İnsanın taş yürekli olması lazımdı bu durum karşısında ağlamaması için. Mustafa gözyaşlarını tutamadı. Birkaç dakika sonra Mustafa ile Ahmet içeri girdiler. Ayşe yatakta yatan annesinin başucundaki sandalyede oturuyordu. Mustafayı görünce ayağa kalktı. Hasta kadın kollarını iki yana açarak Mustafanın sarılmasını bekledi. Mustafa sandalyeye oturdu ama bu davranışının sebebini açıklaması gerekti:  Yengeciğim iyileşince birbirimize sarılırız. Yine eskisi gibi güzel günlerimiz olacak. Bundan sonra daha fazla evinize geleceğim. Yanlış bir hareketiniz hastalığınızın artmasına yol açabilir. Bunun için size sarılmadım.  
Hasta kadın zorlukla konuştu:  Olur Mustafa. Dediğin gibi olsun. Ben de en kısa zamanda iyileşmeye bakarım.  
Daha sonra çiftliğe dönen Mustafa olanlardan kimseye söz etmedi. Yeni gelen ilaçları içen kadın on beş gün içinde iyileşti. Adam başkasının tarlasında çalışarak kazandığı parayla çapayı ve küreği rehinden kurtardı. Bir gece yarısı son defa çiftliğe girerek çapayla küreği yerine bıraktı. Son sözü Mustafa söyledi:  Akıl ve mantık çizgisinden ayrılmayan insan olmanın bilincine varır. İnsan iradesini kullanarak gerçekleri görür. Yanlışta bile olsan doğru gözünün önündedir. Gözünün önündekini görmek için, göz kapaklarını aralarsın yani okuyup öğrenirsin. 

SON

ATATÜRK'ÜN LİDERLİK SIRLARI
Tutku Yayınevi
7. Basım Haziran 2011
Sayfa 40 - 53

----------

